# Stabilizing Caramel Sauce to increase shelf life



## caramellove (Aug 4, 2015)

Hello, I have a small business making dessert sauces which I sell at some of the local grocery stores.  I have made caramel sauce for a long time but have never sold it because I'm not sure how long it will stay shelf stable.  I always refrigerate mine shortly after making it.  Anyhow, I'd really like to try to sell it and I'm wondering if anyone has experience with this.  My ingredients are all natural so I'm not open to adding any kind of preservative.  Thanks in advance.  Sauce Girl


----------



## chefmc (Aug 2, 2015)

Corn syrup, or invert sugar.


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

How long to you want your product to keep? at what temperature room temp (shelf stable) or refrigerated? Are looking into canning/jarring?

If you're looking for an extended shelf life, you will need to contact a professional Food formulator.

Things you will need to look into is pH, acidity, water acitivity (Aw) and most probably accelerated shelf life studies.

Luc H.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

What are the state requirements for the products you already sell? Here in NY you have to get approval from the State Dept. of Agriculture and Markets. Your recipe gets sent out and tested for acidity, stability, etc. to see if it meets standards. Only then can you sell in a different location than where you produced it.   

     If your state doesn't have such requirements, I would suggest contacting the Cornell Cooperative Extension office or find them online. They are part of Cornell University, where lots of food research gets done. 

They have a wealth of information about this kind of thing and should at least be able to point you in the right direction.


----------

